# Annabel's goes under the hammer, Christie's Auction Nov 20



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

https://www.christies.com/annabels-28218.aspx?saletitle=

Arguably, one of the most famous clubs in the world, Annabels, will have its interior contents sold off by Christie's on Nov 20. The new Annabels, located down the street, will keep the tradition alive, but nothing can replace the feel of the original.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Yet another icon falls . . .


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

I was fortunate to be taken there in 2003. They had a very strict dress code, and did not allow cell phones to be taken into the club which caused some arguments at the door, I was told. It seemed a bit cramped, but had a good atmosphere. Everyone was very smart and the ladies were gorgeous. (The lady who I accompanied to the club warned me to behave beforehand.....).
Got to dress up, had a posh bird on my arm, and had a good guzzle. Great night!


----------

